# propress for Sale 330 B Ridgid



## dallasplumbob (Sep 27, 2015)

Good morning I am selling all my tools and equipment, I have a brand new 330b pro-press jaws are still wrapped in plastic, this model was phased out this year still for sale everywhere on the net about $3500 with tax, I'm selling for $2500 first person gets it I also have ridgid 220b; Ridgid micro reel L110c with count plus text with ca300 color handheld $3200 camera and reel; also have a color mini see snake count plus/with cs-10 monitor $9500 and a couple of Scout locators 1 new $1100 1 used $800; I have more flexibility on a package deal also I have a 2010 3/4 ton extended wheelbase GMC with auto locking arming security no windows,47,000 miles, wired for an inverter in the back, tow package with full bins and shelving in back, I have a couple of 300 ridged pipe power drives, best offer. Mongoose Jetter 38hrs 18gpm,4ooopsi just serviced 44kb/o thanks I have a bunch of other stuff tyvm


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Man, good deals on this stuff.


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

Sounds like a going out of business sale...


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Goodness, a lot of equipment for sale.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

...


----------



## LAsercut (Jul 19, 2015)

Are you flexible on the micro reel price cause i priced out the exact reel today thru my rep and it was 2985 brand new, now that's not with the ca300, which in all honesty im not interested in but would consider it for the right price, also a ridgid 220b??? Never heard of it

Also what other stuff you got for sale? Snakes...? Any snap cutters? And any leak detection? What ya got lol

Any any and all pics would be appreciated, im about to go out on my own in the near future and im buying as much equipment as i can afford at the moment so lets make a deal lol!!!


----------



## dallasplumbob (Sep 27, 2015)

I put the wrong progress # it is 210 b, as far as the camera goes it has been used less than 10x, the best I can do is $2750.00 with out ca300 $3000 with monitor, I have a couple of pairs of ratchet cutters I'm not sure if Reed or Ridgid. I'll check, have a Mytana M-81 with 10-20 heads $2100- additional reel,I have a used Scout locator $900.00, I have a subsurface solution ft-20 deep 20' cast iron sonde with carrier spring $500.00,per m-12 gun with jaws $250.00,partners-750 gas powered chop saw,Milwaukee hand power tools vacuum,saws all grinder,impact gun variable speed drill,flashlight,small Honda water discharge pump, 2" Honda discharge,, much more if there is no price a reasonable offer I'm trying to get prices on everything as you can see I have some of the best equipment I am not desperate so if your trying to low ball I'm not worried about selling, I'm just burnt out...


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

dallasplumbob said:


> I put the wrong progress # it is 210 b, as far as the camera goes it has been used less than 10x, the best I can do is $2750.00 with out ca300 $3000 with monitor, I have a couple of pairs of ratchet cutters I'm not sure if Reed or Ridgid. I'll check, have a Mytana M-81 with 10-20 heads $2100- additional reel,I have a used Scout locator $900.00, I have a subsurface solution ft-20 deep 20' cast iron sonde with carrier spring $500.00,per m-12 gun with jaws $250.00,partners-750 gas powered chop saw,Milwaukee hand power tools vacuum,saws all grinder,impact gun variable speed drill,flashlight,small Honda water discharge pump, 2" Honda discharge,, much more if there is no price a reasonable offer I'm trying to get prices on everything as you can see I have some of the best equipment I am not desperate so if your trying to low ball I'm not worried about selling, I'm just burnt out...


 could you post pictures that might help.


----------



## dallasplumbob (Sep 27, 2015)

*Photos*

go to my post and click on photos a few pics of a few things if it looks blank click on the pic is there thanks


----------



## Lannewats (Nov 5, 2017)

Hello Dallasplumbob I’ll be in Dallas next week is any of the equipment your getting rid of still available?


----------

